# Adding Steering Wheel controls



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

anyone know how difficult it is to add steering wheel controls? My car doesnt come with it from factory, but i can get a steering wheel that has radio control buttons that will fit without too much modification. How hard is it to wire up those buttons /w a pac converter to a headunit?


----------



## ehkewley (Jul 19, 2008)

Why not get a headunit that has an add-on radio controller with steering wheel attachment. If you have a airbag in that steering wheel, getting a replacement will not be fun.


http://www.crutchfield.com/app/product/item/main.aspx?i=130CDSR100&search=steering+wheel+remote


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

why do what when i can get an OEM steering wheel with controls and airbag and cruise ccontrol buttons? something that looks stock > something that doesnt

plan is for my fit... currently have an 08, looking at an 09 wheel /w airbag, cc, radio controls


----------



## ehkewley (Jul 19, 2008)

Does your system have cruise control to begin with?


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

yes it does, my car comes with cruise control


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

It doesn't seem like it would be difficult at all, especially with a Fit. Have you searched on fitfreak for the answer? I'm certain someone on there has done the swap (again, which isn't difficult!). Removing an air bag steering wheel is very simple. Adding steering wheel controls would probably be as easy as plugging a connector to the back of the stock HU.


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

Powers said:


> It doesn't seem like it would be difficult at all, especially with a Fit. Have you searched on fitfreak for the answer? I'm certain someone on there has done the swap (again, which isn't difficult!). Removing an air bag steering wheel is very simple. Adding steering wheel controls would probably be as easy as plugging a connector to the back of the stock HU.


yea, looked over on fit freak.. im actually on there too. yes, swaps have been made, but nothing involving the radio controls. This is gonna be for an aftermarket double din, not the stock unit if i do it. Just wanting to know how hard it would be to make it work with a pac adapter. The car DOES NOT come with stereo controls, which is why i want to add it.


----------



## shaneb (Sep 30, 2008)

was it an option on the 08 models? because if it was, there maybe a connector somewhere in there that just isn't plugged in, my eclipse HU has a lead for steering wheel controls built into it, so it may involve using an existing wiring in the car and using that lead from the HU you use..


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

No, it wasn't an option. There's no plug in the US fits, only in the jdm ones. Someone had tried swapping over the japanese steering wheel, but it didnt work.


----------

